# Increased hunger whle running clen



## Lulu66 (Sep 16, 2012)

Im running clen @120 mcg a day and my appetite has gone way upp. I know that increased body temperature requires more carbs to maintain, but shit i cant stop eating...


----------



## 63Vette (Sep 16, 2012)

I must say that this is a problem I have never had on Clen. I lose track of time, get mild but persistent pumps, sweat like a whore in church, and my eyes turn reddish/bloodshot looking... but I don't have hunger issues on it. Have you ever tried to stack it with T3 or Yohimbine hcl? 

Both have amazing synergy with Clen. 

Keep us posted - you aren't running Eq by chance are you??


----------



## Lulu66 (Sep 16, 2012)

Im just running test pp and npp atm.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Sep 16, 2012)

I've never had increased hunger from clen....just dull headaches that annoy the shit out of me.


----------



## 69nites (Sep 16, 2012)

Nope. Tho clen does not reduce my appetite at all. 

Bold cyp on the other hand is testing my self control.


----------

